# Are Desktop Computers Becoming Obsolete?



## debodun

A lot of programs are being offered that will now only work as apps on mobile phones. Desktops, it seems, are becoming dinosaurs.


----------



## RadishRose

They are.


----------



## hollydolly

Not mine. I have a brand new Mac desktop...  for the uninitiated Mac desktops need no towers.. they're set all in one with the monitor


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> A lot of programs are being offered that will now only work as apps on mobile phones. Desktops, it seems, are becoming dinosaurs.


Obsolete in what way?

Obsolete as far as people buying them goes?

Obsolete in respect to new technology not being developed to entertain desktops?

Obsolete in that manufacturers have moved to stop making desktops?

Dear husband and I couldn't be anymore happier with our desktop. Music (when played) sounds incredible with a high-end set of speakers, and when we're done plunking away on whatever it is that were doing on our desktop, we get up out of the office chair and move onto something else that interests us.

I don't own a cellphone, and in roughly 17 months, dear husband won't either, and neither of us are interested in a laptop, so our desktop is here to stay in our home.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't think they're becoming obsolete, mine isn't that old and there were plenty of different sizes and models in the store when I bought mine.  I also have a laptop now and smartphone, but I think a lot of apps can be used with desktops also.


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> Not mine. I have a brand new Mac desktop...  for the uninitiated Mac desktops need no towers.. they're set all in one with the monitor



If/When my Mac desktop gets old,  I would definitely get another one.   It does everything!


----------



## RadishRose

I prefer mobility. Having been trapped at a desktop at the office for so many years, a laptop works better for me. I can take it around. People I know feel the same, but use their phones more. I can't see (nor afford) 2 or 3 devices, when one does the job.

About a year ago, I read an article stating younger people will lower use of desktops when they can use a tablet or smart phone.

So my opinion was based on these.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Not mine. I have a brand new Mac desktop...  for the uninitiated Mac desktops need no towers.. *they're set all in one with the monitor*


I remember when they started out that way. LOL full circle in a way.


----------



## Jules

Have both.  I consider a cellphone an essential.  Desktops are so slim now that there’s no advantage over a laptop.


----------



## Don M.

I much prefer a traditional desktop.  Heat is probably the biggest reason for a computer to break down, and most laptops and tablets have little or no airflow to keep the components cool.  If one of those fails, it is almost cheaper to buy a new one than to fix it.  Desktops are easy to fix or upgrade.  What amuses me is that some people are paying well over a thousand dollars for a smartphone that probably doesn't contain more than a hundred dollars worth of components.  As for "aps"....I can't think of any that would be worth paying for...or requiring a smartphone.

Plus, as my old hands age, I find it difficult to use a "flat" keyboard...but I have a nice "ergonomic" keyboard that still allows me to type fairly fast, instead of having to labor through one letter at a time on a phone.


----------



## RadishRose

Don M. said:


> What amuses me is that some people are paying well over a thousand dollars for a smartphone that probably doesn't contain more than a hundred dollars worth of components.


I agree.


----------



## Autumn

I have to use a desktop because I require adaptive software due to being legally blind.  I have an HP with a tower and a 34" monitor, and also an HP All-In-One with a 27" monitor.  I can't use a laptop, tablet or smart phone because the screens aren't big enough to accommodate the magnification I require.  So I hope desktops won't become obsolete, at least not before I do...


----------



## FastTrax

The problem with cellphones is not only the limited power to adequately provide full graphics but they are easy to hack just as easy as wifi, wireless modems and bluetooth devices. Laptops are convenient but since I require backlit keyboards on all my microprocessor equipped components  they are extremely expensive. All in one desktops are versatile but the OS and hard drives are not only limited in power but their components are rather complicated to replace especially when they are no longer produced. Individual component based microprocessor systems are extremely robust, easy to tailor to ones individual needs, universally easy to upgrade and with the proper care can last for several years. Most of the E-waste that is shipped to Africa and South America are cellphones, tablets, laptops and low end refurbed all in one desktops. Very few tower based microprocessors are shipped there as most companies replace the components and resell them or donate them to charities and various foundations. Macs and iphones are akin to Sony Betamax vs VHS which Betamax had the better quality but cost prohibitive and not compatible with the more popular and affordable VHS platform. The Betamax concept was more appealing to commercial, studio and high end users.


----------



## PamfromTx

I prefer my desktop over all of the other toys.  I have never liked the laptop and am disappointed with the tablet.  I use the smart phone alot.   Hope the desktops won't become obsolete!


----------



## RadishRose

vvvv


----------



## Mike

I prefer the Desktop computer to other
types, the main reason being that my
fingers are too big for the keyboard in
those, plus I like the mouse.

You cannot do large jobs on a phone, at
least I can't, or write a new web page and
add pictures etc.

There will always be a desktop computer
in use somewhere.

Mike.


----------



## IrisSenior

We have a desktop (hubby worked at home before retirement), laptops for me and hubby and all of us have a smartphone. The phone keeps us in contact and we can talk to it instead of typing (some mistakes need to be corrected but that is ok). It takes pictures and videos and holds lists and our weightloss app and a map for driving and email and weather. Shall I go on?


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> We have a desktop (hubby worked at home before retirement), laptops for me and hubby and all of us have a smartphone. The phone keeps us in contact and we can talk to it instead of typing (some mistakes need to be corrected but that is ok). It takes pictures and videos and holds lists and our weightloss app and a map for driving and email and weather. *Shall I go on?*


No need to go on for me Iris. I'm long sold.... we have the same set-up...2 desktops.. 2 laptops..and both of  us have Ipads and Iphones


----------



## Rosemarie

I still have one, which is perfectly functional. The bigger screen on the monitor is better for watching tv programmes and videos on Youtube. I have all my photos stored on it, in fact I can't upload photos to my Chromebook so have to use the desktop.


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> I still have one, which is perfectly functional. The bigger screen on the monitor is better for watching tv programmes and videos on Youtube. I have all my photos stored on it, in fact I can't upload photos to my Chromebook so have to use the desktop.


Exactly Rosemarie. My monitor is 27 inches wide..it's like looking at a TV  screen, and for photographic purposes it's marvellous


----------



## Lakeland living

I like the desktop, works very well for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rosemarie said:


> I have all my photos stored on it, in fact I can't upload photos to my Chromebook so have to use the desktop.


Why can't you???


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Not mine. I have a brand new Mac desktop...  for the uninitiated Mac desktops need no towers.. they're set all in one with the monitor


My Mac desktop is over 10 years old......no tower.....all in one as well.
Have a keyboard......mouse.......not too long ago, i got a rechargeable mouse.


----------



## MickaC

Don M. said:


> I much prefer a traditional desktop.  Heat is probably the biggest reason for a computer to break down, and most laptops and tablets have little or no airflow to keep the components cool.  If one of those fails, it is almost cheaper to buy a new one than to fix it.  Desktops are easy to fix or upgrade.  What amuses me is that some people are paying well over a thousand dollars for a smartphone that probably doesn't contain more than a hundred dollars worth of components.  As for "aps"....I can't think of any that would be worth paying for...or requiring a smartphone.
> 
> Plus, as my old hands age, I find it difficult to use a "flat" keyboard...but I have a nice "ergonomic" keyboard that still allows me to type fairly fast, instead of having to labor through one letter at a time on a phone.


I could be wrong.....but i learned with Mac, heating is not an issue.
Have had friends that are frustrated with heating issues with other brands of laptops......they had to resort to a cooling fan attachment......but didn't always help.
Mac and apple for me.


----------



## CeeCee

I had 2 older desktop computers in Fresno which I never even turned on, only used my iPad and iPhone.

Got rid of them when I moved here and although they have a Mac desktop with a huge screen..I’ve never been on it and probably never will.

I seldom see anyone on it.  The boys have Mac laptops which are now used mostly for zoom for school and things like that.
The one in college will watch movies on his but the 16 year old is mostly on his iPhone when not in school.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Exactly Rosemarie. My monitor is 27 inches wide..it's like looking at a TV  screen, and for photographic purposes it's marvellous


I have that size of monitor as well........excellent viewing.


----------



## macgeek

I prefer desktops (bigger screen). hate using the phone the screen is too small. hurts my neck to look at the phone for too long. I have a laptop I never use.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> No need to go on for me Iris. I'm long sold.... we have the same set-up...2 desktops.. 2 laptops..and both of  us have Ipads and Iphones


Same here except we have Samsung tablets and Android phones.  Our laptops are primarily for travel - which we used to do quite frequently pre-2020.   

My main desktop has twin 22" monitors. I also kept my Windows 7 desktop with a single 27" monitor, but only boot it up when I need software that Windows 7 ran perfectly well but Windows 10 won't accept. (I'm not about to buy those programs all over again.) The Windows 7 computer's wifi is disabled so it won't automatically go online when I boot it.

My desk looks like I work for NASA. 

I love using a desktop. So much power, speed, memory, great speakers, a large keyboard and ergonomic mouse. If something goes wrong you can crack the case. Mine is hooked to the router via an ethernet cable. 

p.s. I much prefer Windows 7 over 10.


----------



## Irwin

Desktop user here. I like a full-size keyboard and a big monitor. I use a tablet when I'm not in my office, which is good for reading books and other things. My eyesight isn't so good and it allows me to make the text bigger, as apposed to reading traditional paper books.


----------



## tbeltrans

The irony of it - as much of the population ages and requires larger viewing areas and larger keyboards for arthritic fingers, more is being done on still smaller devices such as cell phones and small tablets.

As for the OP question, I can't predict whether desktop computers will become obsolete since things are changing a an increasingly rapid rate.  However, many good points in this thread have been brought up to support thinking that desktop computers still have very fundamental uses that have not been adequately replaced in smaller computing devices.

Tony


----------



## Nathan

I prefer a desktop, and will always have one.   Software developers give mobile devices priority, with desktop browser versions of their app getting less functionality.


----------



## Camper6

The term desktop can be confusing.
Are we talking about what I call a tower underneath the desk?  (A huge thing).
I'm still using mine with a monitor and a keyboard on the top of the desk.
It's obsolete now because it won't run Windows 10 and I can't upgrade it so I would need to buy a new one.  But I continue to use it and I'm still running Windows XP and I'm typing this on it right now.  I just love a full size keyboard and mouse.
I can still use it for Microsoft Word and Microsoft Excel.  That's critical for me.
There are programs on it that are so functional. There are things I can do on it that I can't do with Chromebook.
I have all kinds of apps on my cell phone and tablets that are free.  I have an I pad given to me and an RCA tablet.
So what I have done recently is that I bought a 7 inch tablet at Walmart on sale for $50.00.
It can run just about anything I need to do, even print on my wireless printer.
Simply amazing technology.
One of the most useful apps I have on it is   Google where I tell it to "ring my phone" and then I start looking under the cushions for my cell phone.
The Ipad is now obsolete because I can't upgrade the software (IOS) and the battery won't hold a charge so I have to keep it plugged in.  But it still works well.


----------



## Jules

We switched from a tower style to laptop with attached keyboard.  It’s time to go to an all-in-one.  I rarely use this.  

After I got my iPad, I never used my old laptop anymore.  Now it’s 99.9% iPad with a keyboard.  I’m sitting in bed, drinking my morning coffee, have read my mail, read the news, etc.  It pretty does everything I need and is lightweight for travel.


----------



## tbeltrans

Camper6 said:


> The term desktop can be confusing.
> Are we talking about what I call a tower underneath the desk?  (A huge thing).
> I'm still using mine with a monitor and a keyboard on the top of the desk.
> It's obsolete now because it won't run Windows 10 and I can't upgrade it so I would need to buy a new one.  But I continue to use it and I'm still running Windows XP and I'm typing this on it right now.  I just love a full size keyboard and mouse.
> I can still use it for Microsoft Word and Microsoft Excel.  That's critical for me.
> There are programs on it that are so functional. There are things I can do on it that I can't do with Chromebook.
> I have all kinds of apps on my cell phone and tablets that are free.  I have an I pad given to me and an RCA tablet.
> So what I have done recently is that I bought a 7 inch tablet at Walmart on sale for $50.00.
> It can run just about anything I need to do, even print on my wireless printer.
> Simply amazing technology.
> One of the most useful apps I have on it is   Google where I tell it to "ring my phone" and then I start looking under the cushions for my cell phone.
> The Ipad is now obsolete because I can't upgrade the software (IOS) and the battery won't hold a charge so I have to keep it plugged in.  But it still works well.



A desktop computer generally is that which is not a smart phone, tablet, or laptop.  So a desktop could be an all-in-one that just looks like a large monitor with a keyboard and mouse attached, or any size of stand-alone computer with a monitor/keyboard/mouse attached.  It doesn't matter whether the thing sits on the desk, next to it, or under it.

To me, the primary concern of running an older OS from Microsoft would be security, since they are always sending out security patches for the current OS (Windows 10).  If you are not using that computer on the internet, it shouldn't matter.  

When a discussion about this particular area comes up, there are folks who will tell you they never use anti-virus and similar software, and have never had a problem.  That can certainly be true, so I tend to suggest that we think of such software as much like car insurance.  Many people are paying their insurance premiums and have never had an accident.  Many (maybe all?) states have a law requiring drivers to have car insurance, so that is certainly different from using anti-virus type software.  But the concept of why we need it remains the same.

This post is very short, and folks reading it can certainly question much of what I have said, and be correct.  If I were to discuss this in detail, it would be LENGHTY, and I doubt that anyone would want to read through it any more than I would care to write all of that.  So please, when reading this, just take what you need and leave the rest.  I just briefly skimmed what the subject matter for consideration is rather than covering all the holes that could be discussed.

Tony


----------



## StarSong

tbeltrans said:


> A desktop computer generally is that which is not a smart phone, tablet, or laptop.  So a desktop could be an all-in-one that just looks like a large monitor with a keyboard and mouse attached, or any size of stand-alone computer with a monitor/keyboard/mouse attached.  It doesn't matter whether the thing sits on the desk, next to it, or under it.
> 
> To me, the primary concern of running an older OS from Microsoft would be security, since they are always sending out security patches for the current OS (Windows 10).  If you are not using that computer on the internet, it shouldn't matter.
> 
> When a discussion about this particular area comes up, there are folks who will tell you they never use anti-virus and similar software, and have never had a problem.  That can certainly be true, so I tend to suggest that we think of such software as much like car insurance.  Many people are paying their insurance premiums and have never had an accident.  Many (maybe all?) states have a law requiring drivers to have car insurance, so that is certainly different from using anti-virus type software.  But the concept of why we need it remains the same.
> 
> This post is very short, and folks reading it can certainly question much of what I have said, and be correct.  If I were to discuss this in detail, it would be LENGHTY, and I doubt that anyone would want to read through it any more than I would care to write all of that.  So please, when reading this, just take what you need and leave the rest.  I just briefly skimmed what the subject matter for consideration is rather than covering all the holes that could be discussed.
> 
> Tony


I agree with all you said.  

Although my computers haven't ever been hacked, at least not to my knowledge, I always use updated antivirus software.  

Shortly before Windows 7 ceased to be supported by Microsoft with patches and updates, I bought Windows 10 computers and turned off my Win-7 computer's wifi for precisely the reasons you outlined. 

DH & I are semi-retired and need our computers for business purposes.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

If you wait a few years the cycle will return to a newer version of the desktop.  It's like the hem of a woman's skirt.  Up and down depending on the whim of the fashion police and need to sell.  The dumb terminal has returned to accomodate the cloud,  so everybody can allow Google/Amazon/MS/Facebook to store everything making tracking easier.

As I've always said 'It's all about money, the rest is just window dressing'.


----------



## tbeltrans

ManjaroKDE said:


> If you wait a few years the cycle will return to a newer version of the desktop.  It's like the hem of a woman's skirt.  Up and down depending on the whim of the fashion police and need to sell.  The dumb terminal has returned to accomodate the cloud,  so everybody can allow Google/Amazon/MS/Facebook to store everything making tracking easier.
> 
> As I've always said 'It's all about money, the rest is just window dressing'.



...or Windows 10 dressing. 

Tony


----------



## 911

hollydolly said:


> Not mine. I have a brand new Mac desktop...  for the uninitiated Mac desktops need no towers.. they're set all in one with the monitor


That's kind of weird. I remember the first desktop computers from Radio Shack had the keyboard, monitor and main components as one piece. Of cousre, they were much larger than today's version of the Macs.


----------



## Rosemarie

Ken N Tx said:


> Why can't you???


I can transfer photos from my camera to the desktop but not to the Chromebook. I presume I need some sort of software or app in order to do it.


----------



## Camper6

A desktop computer generally is that which is not a smart phone, tablet, or laptop.  So a desktop could be an all-in-one that just looks like a large monitor with a keyboard and mouse attached, or any size of stand-alone computer with a monitor/keyboard/mouse attached.  It doesn't matter whether the thing sits on the desk, next to it, or under it.

_Quoted:
"To me, the primary concern of running an older OS from Microsoft would be security, since they are always sending out security patches for the current OS (Windows 10).  If you are not using that computer on the internet, it shouldn't matter."_

I am using the computer on the internet.  I really don't care if it's not secure.  There's nothing there to steal.  I don't do online banking anymore.  I learned my lesson.  I don't have any anti virus software .  


_"When a discussion about this particular area comes up, there are folks who will tell you they never use anti-virus and similar software, and have never had a problem.  That can certainly be true, so I tend to suggest that we think of such software as much like car insurance.  Many people are paying their insurance premiums and have never had an accident.  Many (maybe all?) states have a law requiring drivers to have car insurance, so that is certainly different from using anti-virus type software.  But the concept of why we need it remains the same."_

Unless you buy software that picks up the virus or whatever before it gets installed, the software is useless.  If the virus software is not up to date what's the point of fixing it after it has been installed on your system.

_"This post is very short, and folks reading it can certainly question much of what I have said, and be correct.  If I were to discuss this in detail, it would be LENGHTY, and I doubt that anyone would want to read through it any more than I would care to write all of that.  So please, when reading this, just take what you need and leave the rest.  I just briefly skimmed what the subject matter for consideration is rather than covering all the holes that could be discussed."_

We had long threads on this topic before Tony. 

In fact I started a thread on it that inquired about how many virus incidents have you had in your lifetime of computing.  I was surprised.  It was a rare occurrence. I have only had one bad one in about 30 years.  I took home one of those 2 1/4 disks from our golf course computer.
When I put it in my computer it wiped out the operating system.

That wasn't fatal however, because I just reinstalled the operating system.

That was in the good old days before the internet surfaced.

We used to calculate the handicaps on the golf course computer.


----------



## Camper6

Rosemarie said:


> I can transfer photos from my camera to the desktop but not to the Chromebook. I presume I need some sort of software or app in order to do it.


I think you can upload the photos to the Google cloud and then download them on your Chromebook.  You can open an account.


----------



## Rosemarie

Camper6 said:


> I think you can upload the photos to the Google cloud and then download them on your Chromebook.  You can open an account.


This is exactly what I don't want to do. Nothing is private on the internet.


----------



## Camper6

Rosemarie said:


> This is exactly what I don't want to do. Nothing is private on the internet.


Do you realize how many are checking you out right now on the internet?  Right now there are 7 on my Firefox plug in showing.


----------



## tbeltrans

Camper6 said:


> A desktop computer generally is that which is not a smart phone, tablet, or laptop.  So a desktop could be an all-in-one that just looks like a large monitor with a keyboard and mouse attached, or any size of stand-alone computer with a monitor/keyboard/mouse attached.  It doesn't matter whether the thing sits on the desk, next to it, or under it.
> 
> _Quoted:
> "To me, the primary concern of running an older OS from Microsoft would be security, since they are always sending out security patches for the current OS (Windows 10).  If you are not using that computer on the internet, it shouldn't matter."_
> 
> I am using the computer on the internet.  I really don't care if it's not secure.  There's nothing there to steal.  I don't do online banking anymore.  I learned my lesson.  I don't have any anti virus software .
> 
> _"When a discussion about this particular area comes up, there are folks who will tell you they never use anti-virus and similar software, and have never had a problem.  That can certainly be true, so I tend to suggest that we think of such software as much like car insurance.  Many people are paying their insurance premiums and have never had an accident.  Many (maybe all?) states have a law requiring drivers to have car insurance, so that is certainly different from using anti-virus type software.  But the concept of why we need it remains the same."_
> 
> Unless you buy software that picks up the virus or whatever before it gets installed, the software is useless.  If the virus software is not up to date what's the point of fixing it after it has been installed on your system.
> 
> In fact I started a thread on it that inquired about how many virus incidents have you had in your lifetime of computing.  I was surprised.  It was a rare occurrence. I have only had one bad one in about 30 years.  I took home one of those 2 1/4 disks from our golf course computer.
> When I put it in my computer it wiped out the operating system.
> 
> That wasn't fatal however, because I just reinstalled the operating system.
> 
> That was in the good old days before the internet surfaced.
> 
> We used to calculate the handicaps on the golf course computer.



_*"This post is very short, and folks reading it can certainly question much of what I have said, and be correct.  If I were to discuss this in detail, it would be LENGHTY, and I doubt that anyone would want to read through it any more than I would care to write all of that.  So please, when reading this, just take what you need and leave the rest.  I just briefly skimmed what the subject matter for consideration is rather than covering all the holes that could be discussed."*_

*We had long threads on this topic before Tony.*

Here is an example of what I have mentioned in recent posts - misunderstandings.  I was talking about the length my post to cover all aspects of what I brushed over.  You replied about long threads.  What I said was that I didn't want to write a long and detailed post to cover everything that could be argued.  I said nothing about the length of the thread.

An example of such an occurrence would be:

_*"When a discussion about this particular area comes up, there are folks who will tell you they never use anti-virus and similar software, and have never had a problem.  That can certainly be true, so I tend to suggest that we think of such software as much like car insurance.  Many people are paying their insurance premiums and have never had an accident.  Many (maybe all?) states have a law requiring drivers to have car insurance, so that is certainly different from using anti-virus type software.  But the concept of why we need it remains the same."*_

*Unless you buy software that picks up the virus or whatever before it gets installed, the software is useless.  If the virus software is not up to date what's the point of fixing it after it has been installed on your system.*

If I had written a much longer post to cover all aspects of that particular area, I would most certainly have covered that.  So I am not saying that I disagree or that I think your wrong, but instead that I wanted to keep my post relatively short and therefore would not have covered all the possibilities.

You do bring up good points all around, so I "liked" your post. 

Tony


----------



## Treacle

I have a laptop but also a very old desktop. I remember having to 'dial up' and there was an ethernet connection but it doesn't have the modern fittings for a USB connection etc so I only use it to play DVD's and  the pictures are of a good quality. 
The tower has a floppy disc insert.  Anyone with me on this . I feel alone.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rosemarie said:


> I can transfer photos from my camera to the desktop but not to the Chromebook. I presume I need some sort of software or app in order to do it.


I can load my pictures from my camera to my laptop, you should be able to also..(???)


----------



## Ruthanne

I have a desktop computer and I like it a lot and I use it just as often as I use my phone for computer things.  I have about a 27 inch screen and Windows 10 so I'm all set. So to me a desktop computer is not obsolete but I think it is valued by many and I can see that in the replies in this thread too.


----------



## tbeltrans

Ruthanne said:


> I have a desktop computer and I like it a lot and I use it just as often as I use my phone for computer things.  I have about a 27 inch screen and Windows 10 so I'm all set. So to me a desktop computer is not obsolete but I think it is valued by many and I can see that in the replies in this thread too.



Yes, I can see that too.  My wife likes a big monitor on a desktop system, while I prefer just a laptop.  I have a Dell XPS 15, which has a 15" monitor and similar power to a desktop except that it uses low power parts for obvious reasons (battery life).  

My wife can sit at her computer for hours on Facebook and she likes to play games such as Sudoku and various pattern matching type games.  She also designs quilting embroidery on hers, writes the design to a USB flash drive and then uses it on her Babylock sewing machine.

In contrast, I like to sit in my recliner and visit this forum and communicate via email with some musician friends.  So for me, a laptop is fine.

Tony


----------



## Rosemarie

Ken N Tx said:


> I can load my pictures from my camera to my laptop, you should be able to also..(???)


A Chromebook is much more basic than a laptop. There is probably an app that does it, but whenever I need a photo on the Chromebook I e-mail the pic to myself and then download it. Very roundabout way of doing things!


----------



## Mike

That is a good looking tower treacle, you can't
do much with it because of it's age unless you
put all new components inside.

Unless you feel like an adventure, just keep using
it for your pictures.

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat

I love my desk top and huge screen.  I'll be turning over to Windows 10 as soon as my son has a spare moment.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rosemarie said:


> A Chromebook is much more basic than a laptop.


I have a Chromebook....I can plug the camera in the same way I did with my desk top..


----------



## Mamanana

Autumn said:


> I have to use a desktop because I require adaptive software due to being legally blind.  I have an HP with a tower and a 34" monitor, and also an HP All-In-One with a 27" monitor.  I can't use a laptop, tablet or smart phone because the screens aren't big enough to accommodate the magnification I require.  So I hope desktops won't become obsolete, at least not before I do...


My friend registered Blind has been given and taught to use a ‘tablet ‘ with software that speaks to him each option as he runs his fingers over the screen. The software is called Synnaptic and at 90 he has a successful introduction to computing. Email, entertainment, photography etc


----------



## Autumn

Mamanana said:


> My friend registered Blind has been given and taught to use a ‘tablet ‘ with software that speaks to him each option as he runs his fingers over the screen. The software is called Synnaptic and at 90 he has a successful introduction to computing. Email, entertainment, photography etc


Thanks for the information.  My sister is going to research Synaptic and see if it's available here in the US.  I appreciate your response .


----------



## dobielvr

Lewkat said:


> I love my desk top and huge screen.  I'll be turning over to Windows 10 as soon as my son has a spare moment.



Same here, I have Dell desktop, w/a 17' screen.  I'll be switching to Windows 10 when I have Geek Squad come and clean up my computer for me. 

When i purchased this computer about 2-3 yrs ago, I thought I was getting the 10, but I'm using Windows 8?

I no nothing abt computers...


----------



## Marie5656

I have my laptop as well as a tablet. I primarily use the laptop. Just easier for me. I do not think they will ever go away. At least I hope not, as I do not think I can get used to primarily using the tablet.


----------



## Devi

We have desktop computers. Love our 32" monitors.

Of course, that means we can't carry them somewhere else, but ... still love them. If I really had to, I'd get a laptop or tablet.


----------



## Packerjohn

No, they are not becoming outdated.  I can't imagine texting & I can't imagine watching some movie on a tiny little iphone.  I have a traditional tower computer, a big 22 inch screen & a full keyboard.  I am a very good typists & I enjoy writing.  None of those silly 1 line gibberish from people texting with smartphones for me. If this one goes, I think I would fork out the cash for a good Mac computer.  I use a flip phone for emergencies & talk on the road but at home I want/need the comfort & luxury of a nice big screen.


----------



## Ronni

The primary difference between a desktop and a laptop is portability.  

The desktop obviously needs to stay where you set it up.  A laptop on the other hand you can tuck under your arm and just GO.  

I don't think desktops will become obsolete, there are still many uses for them. Plus you can upgrade several parts in a desktop (RAM, graphics card, storage etc)  that you can't upgrade as easily, or at all, in a laptop because of severely limited upgrade options.

There's also the question of fixed peripherals in a desktop that don't exist in a laptop. When you buy a laptop, you're stuck with the same screen, keyboard, trackpad, ports, speakers, etc. for the duration of its life.  Yeah, you can hook up your laptop to a desktop monitor, use a mouse instead of the trackpad etc., but if you're going to do all that, why bother with the laptop...just use the desktop instead!

There are a bunch of differences between desktops and laptops....cost, size, convenience, portability, life expectancy, computing power, ease of upgrading, etc and those are the factors that folks tend to consider when making a choice between what kind of machine they want.  While laptops tend to have a larger share of the market, I think there will always been a need and demand for a reliable desktop.


----------



## Judycat

I like the big monitor as opposed to the tiny phone. I doubt I'm the only one who feels that way.


----------



## Packerjohn

Ronni said:


> The primary difference between a desktop and a laptop is portability.
> 
> The desktop obviously needs to stay where you set it up.  A laptop on the other hand you can tuck under your arm and just GO.
> 
> I don't think desktops will become obsolete, there are still many uses for them. Plus you can upgrade several parts in a desktop (RAM, graphics card, storage etc)  that you can't upgrade as easily, or at all, in a laptop because of severely limited upgrade options.
> 
> There's also the question of fixed peripherals in a desktop that don't exist in a laptop. When you buy a laptop, you're stuck with the same screen, keyboard, trackpad, ports, speakers, etc. for the duration of its life.  Yeah, you can hook up your laptop to a desktop monitor, use a mouse instead of the trackpad etc., but if you're going to do all that, why bother with the laptop...just use the desktop instead!
> 
> There are a bunch of differences between desktops and laptops....cost, size, convenience, portability, life expectancy, computing power, ease of upgrading, etc and those are the factors that folks tend to consider when making a choice between what kind of machine they want.  While laptops tend to have a larger share of the market, I think there will always been a need and demand for a reliable desktop.


You are very much right, Ronni!  One thing I did with my tower computer is change the keyboard.  It seems that all computers come with black keyboards (remember Henry Ford's "You can have any colour you want as long as it is black).  Well, I got fed up with the small letters on a black keyboard, looked at keyboards on Amazon & found a white keyboard with nice large letter.  Just "what the doctor ordered" for someone my age.  The truth be know, I have 2 laptop computers that I used to take when we spent our winters down in Texas, Mexico or elsewhere.  Now with Covid-19, they are gathering dust in the closet as I am not going anywhere until this crisis is over.  I like the laptops for travel but I would never think of using them at home when I have my big screen & my nice white keyboard.  As far as RAM I have 16 so I don't need anymore.  I used to have 2G hard drive but it died on me.  Now, I have a solid state hard drive & it works fine.  I don't play games so I have way too much of power for just research.


----------



## Butterfly

I have always used a desktop and will continue to do so.  I don't really have any need for a computer to be portable, and I have a hell of a time typing on those little keyboards, and more so since as my arthritis gets worse in my hands.

I have a smartphone, but I use it as a phone not as an auxilliary computer.


----------



## FastTrax

RadishRose said:


> vvvv




I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## FastTrax

MickaC said:


> I could be wrong.....but i learned with Mac, heating is not an issue.
> Have had friends that are frustrated with heating issues with other brands of laptops......they had to resort to a cooling fan attachment......but didn't always help.
> Mac and apple for me.



I agree MickaC. Before I graduated from Wikipedia University and completed my doctorate at YouTube Institute of the quick fix I discovered that heat sinks, cooling pads and component sized faraday cages (Preferably brass) are RF free, inexpensive, require no power source, won't break down, create RF interference and zero ambient noise like bladed fans whether internally or externally mounted. Proper grounding of your components to your house mains that meets the National Electrical Code reduces the chances of externally produced electrical interference. I remember the days when brick and mortar along with catalog sales electronics hucksters were pushing cooling fans for components supposedly to eliminate the dangers of fires and meltdowns due to overheating and other scare tactics. The biggest scam were the muffin fans pushed by Lafayette and Radio Shack. To this day it was discovered that any motor utilizing brushes produces RF interference like any other RF radiator. Today light emitting diodes a/k/a LEDS are the worst offender of RF radiating hash.


----------



## peramangkelder

This is my 15" Solid State MacBook Pro with large trackpad
Everything I need all in one neat package


----------



## Manatee

Never had any reason to own a laptop.  We have his and hers desktops, both running W10.
I have a 27" monitor and an EZsee large print keyboard which is great.  The keys are yellow and the letters/numbers are the full size of the key.  It also has keys for sound volume.  I never liked using a mouse, so I have a Logitech cordless trackball.  I have added a webcam and microphone so that we can do Zoom meetings.  The kids are 3000 miles away, grandkids are 1200 miles away.
I won a Kindle tablet about 9 years ago which I peck at from time to time.


----------



## drifter

I have a twenty-one inch Apple desktop in my office, an older iPad light in living tv room,
and an even older mini iPan in the bedroom, mainly for reading in bed at night. My daughter
and grandson gave me the the desktop. My daughter took her granddaughter’s iPad and gave me her iPad light. The mini iPad I bought; it was an reconditioned iPad. Hardly worth bringing home, that is why I mainly use it for reading. I’m homebound so the desktop is appreciated.
I tend to like the Apple products better because they have worked better for me and I’m more familiar with them. I’ve never had a smart phone and don’t have any cell phone now. I don’t really think the desktop will go away.


----------



## Robert59

I like a desk top over a laptop because it has a DVD player.


----------



## Jules

Ronni said:


> you can hook up your laptop to a desktop monitor, use a mouse instead of the trackpad etc., but if you're going to do all that, why bother with the laptop...just use the desktop instead!


DH has all those additions to his laptop.  He used to take it when travelling.  Since we both have iPads, that’s what we use for travel now.  When we’re away, he packs up the laptop & stores it out of sight.


----------



## Robert59

I looking for a desktop now with a DVD player and a bigger monitor and also better speaker's.  My laptop has no DVD player and Windows 10. It's seven years old and bought for 50.00 used.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Jules said:


> DH has all those additions to his laptop.  He used to take it when travelling.  Since we both have iPads, that’s what we use for travel now.  When we’re away, he packs up the laptop & stores it out of sight.


I just finished converting a neighbor's laptop with her 32 inch monitor, printer and a wireless mouse.  I personally like a mouse instead of a touchpad, too many times the pointer traveled around my screen whenever my thumbs touched the pad.

I used a Linux distro, a spare HDMI cable and external USB extender with 4 ports.  Everything is up and running with her cell connected via bluetooth.  She has the ability to use the laptop mobility, she has the equivalent of a Chromebook without Google's tracking.  Zero cost!


----------



## StarSong

ManjaroKDE said:


> I just finished converting a neighbor's laptop with her 32 inch monitor, printer and a wireless mouse. * I personally like a mouse instead of a touchpad, too many times the pointer traveled around my screen whenever my thumbs touched the pad.*


I disable touchpads on my laptops. I much prefer a trackball with scroll ring for my desktop and laptop.


----------



## Chet

I use my laptop at a desk set up like a tower with a mouse and wifi off. My 12 year old tower with Vista got cranky over the years but still works. If I eventually upgrade I'll look for another tower for the benefits mentioned above.


----------



## JustBonee

Can't picture this becoming obsolete ... they only  keep getting better!


----------



## fmdog44

How are you supposed to drive while using a desktop?


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Bonnie said:


> Can't picture this becoming obsolete ... they only  keep getting better!


I totally agree. I love my iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, Late 2015).


----------



## Gardenlover

A desktop is bulky and a waste of space IMO. A laptop, or even a good phone, can do everything a big ugly desktop can do. Desktop lovers may as well be washing their clothes on a rock in the river.


----------



## tbeltrans

Anybody taking the time to read through this thread can easily see that different folks have different needs, and none of the various formats of computer technology is a waste for somebody.  Just because I don't need, say, a desktop, that doesn't mean it wouldn't be the perfect thing for somebody else.  It is a good thing that there are choices to fit different folks' needs.

It is not entirely true that a portable device can do everything a laptop can do.  Portable devices that have a need for long battery life will necessarily use support chip sets that don't have the bandwidth capability that the higher powered chip sets can handle.  There ARE still very good uses for desktops.  Intense gamers, those doing intensive graphics and/or video processing, larger scale data crunching in general, these are best served by a well stocked desktop.

Personally, I have been using laptops at home since the mid-90s, but on the job, desktops have long held their own, and will continue to do so for some time to come.  Laptops are becoming increasing capable and are handling more of the day to day tasks that in the past, only a desktop could manage, but there are still areas where the desktop is the right tool for the job.  I don't see that ending any time soon, though its role has been diminishing for all but the most demanding tasks.

Consider, also, that there are folks whose eyesight demands a large screen monitor.  Such a monitor can be connected to a laptop, but if the user already has a desktop, it really doesn't matter since connected to that monitor, the portability isn't a factor.  I doubt that folks who already have a desktop are planning to dump it as long as it has a useful life just because somebody in a forum declares desktop computers obsolete.

Tony


----------



## ProTruckDriver

tbeltrans said:


> Anybody taking the time to read through this thread can easily see that different folks have different needs, and none of the various formats of computer technology is a waste for somebody. Just because I don't need, say, a desktop, that doesn't mean it wouldn't be the perfect thing for somebody else. It is a good thing that there are choices to fit different folks' needs.


Very True.   
My wife has an Android Phone and iPad. I can't use them, I'm all thumbs with them. I still have a flip phone (don't laugh, lol). I also have a Windows 10 Desktop for testing different computer security software and a Toshiba laptop running Win 10. 


Gardenlover said:


> A desktop is bulky and a waste of space IMO. A laptop, or even a good phone, can do everything a big ugly desktop can do. Desktop lovers may as well be washing their clothes on a rock in the river.


It all depends what you're using them for. Windows 10 Desktops are easier to fix when something goes wrong with it. I love watching movies on my 27 inch screen also. Hard to drop and break a desktop.


----------



## Phoenix

I use mine daily.  I don't want to bend over for a laptop.  It would make me too achey.  Mine is for professional use.  If they stop making them, it would make regular jobs more difficult and unprofessional.


----------



## tbeltrans

ProTruckDriver said:


> Very True.
> My wife has an Android Phone and iPad. I can't use them, I'm all thumbs with them. *I still have a flip phone (don't laugh, lol). *I also have a Windows 10 Desktop for testing different computer security software and a Toshiba laptop running Win 10.
> 
> It all depends what you're using them for. Windows 10 Desktops are easier to fix when something goes wrong with it. I love watching movies on my 27 inch screen also. Hard to drop and break a desktop.


My wife and I both have flip phones.  We don't need anything more than the ability to use these as a phone, and are not willing to pay for smart phones and the attendant data plans.  So we are not laughing.   

Tony


----------



## Phoenix

tbeltrans said:


> My wife and I both have flip phones.  We don't need anything more than the ability to use these as a phone, and are not willing to pay for smart phones and the attendant data plans.  So we are not laughing.
> 
> Tony


I have no desire for a cell phone that does anything other than make calls if I have an emergency when I'm out and about.  We have a landline.  One of the problems with smart phones is that everything is so small.  Old arthritic hands don't do good with that.


----------



## tbeltrans

I MAY be tempted to get a smart phone at some point.  If smart phones become necessary to do some of the things we need to do, then we would reconsider.  As an example of the general direction I am seeing, my wife uses coupons at her favorite fabric store for quilting.  They are moving toward scanning a mark in an email, rather than sending out coupons that can be printed.  That, in itself is not important enough for us to reconsider, but we are keeping an eye on such developments.

Also, I have seen smart phones coming with a flip phone format AND running full blown Linux.  That would be interesting to me for reasons I have posted in other discussions in other threads.

My point is that whatever choices I have made for today, need to be flexible enough to change when change is warranted.

Tony


----------



## Ellen Marie

When you have to work on a computer, it has to be a desktop.... you need the full keyboard and full-size screen.   Who wants to work on a screen that might be 6 x 8 or smaller....and using thumbs to key all that.   I have a desktop at home and a my cell.....  Just bought a laptop a couple weeks ago to help with homework.   My grands are on remote learning, and when they come, I find I might need additonal access to the internet if they forget their chargers for their Chromes.


----------



## Ellen Marie

BTW... my desktop was built for me 12 years ago... been repaired once..... a real workhorse.   In the  meantime,..... I am on my third laptop.... they just don't last under heavy work.... and my third cell phone in six years.... they don't last either!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Two of my son’s and one of my grandson’s work with computers and have two or three desk tops set up at their work stations. I don’t actually know why, but they say it’s crucial.  So I guess in some worlds desk tops are alive and well.


----------



## Gardenlover

I use laptops with full size keyboards, mouse and multiple screens by connecting them to a docking station.

Another argument for desktops is that they sit under the desk, rather than on top of it, but try taking your desktop back and forth from work or to different locations.

I guess it's like @tbeltrans stated, it's a good thing there are different machines for different needs. I remember years ago when people were saying that mainframes were dead, while not as popular as they once where they still have their uses.

Guess I hit some nerves when I compared desktops to river rocks.


----------



## Mat

Desktops will always be around, if they weren't half the industry or more would be dead.  You wouldn't be buying these high powered graphics cards and suitcase full of RAM or Ultra fast cpu s ..   Today all computers no matter the size have a place and a need by the same people that will buy them or build them again and again.  I finally made the move to retire two of my machines for something more modern, not because they don't do what I want to do but because the software out there are all going to the latest operating systems and hardware requirements.  Lately just about all my software updates requires processors and operating system upgrades.  So I now have one and a third two new AMD Ryzen systems both Desktops of course, to replace these two older dinosaurs I have patched and upgraded until it is now impossible to go any further. I am looking forward to receiving the processor around the 29th and the RAM., everything is back ordered and coming from Hong Kong because the inventories here in the US is now dry.  Forget about that GeForce 1660 6GB graphics card because they are now around a thousand dollars thanks to crypto miners buying everything that hit the shelves in 2020.  I had to settle for an AMD RX580 8GB card for the first build but hopefully prices will go down soon, we'll see and if they don't go down I will buy another AMD card and live with it.  You can bet I didn't pay a thousand dollars for something that was once 200 dollars earlier this year.   They don't call me cheap for nothing.


----------



## Colleen

I'm on my desktop now posting this. I have an android phone (the latest ), a laptop, and a tablet but I use my desktop the most. I'm 74 and not completely a dinosaur yet, so I understand technology to a degree as I worked with computers my whole working career, but I find it ridiculous that everyone is so glued to their phones...constantly...that it's become an obsession. I use my PC for everything. I don't think they're becoming extinct at all. I don't care how big they make the screen on a phone, it's still not the same as a PC monitor. These old eyes need clarity...haha.


----------



## tbeltrans

Gardenlover said:


> I use laptops with full size keyboards, mouse and multiple screens by connecting them to a docking station.
> 
> Another argument for desktops is that they sit under the desk, rather than on top of it, but try taking your desktop back and forth from work or to different locations.
> 
> I guess it's like @tbeltrans stated, it's a good thing there are different machines for different needs. I remember years ago when people were saying that mainframes were dead, while not as popular as they once where they still have their uses.
> 
> Guess I hit some nerves when I compared desktops to river rocks.


People often tend to think of themselves and their needs, and express that accordingly.  I find myself reminding folks here that there are many people in these forums with a variety of needs and circumstances.  I suppose it is a bit like a "poke in the eye with a stick" to tell others here who use something you don't think much of, that their respective choices are stupid, outmoded, non-sensical, or whatever.  As for me personally, I make my own choices and have been working in technology enough to know when somebody is just spewing nonsense.  However, there are those here who are sensitive about their respective situations, such as in this case, some having poor eyesight and needing a large monitor, or not being able to afford tossing a perfectly usable desktop in favor of this week's trendy technology.  

Tony


----------



## Ken N Tx

I only now have a laptop and a tablet.. Tablet for games and back up if the laptop ever needs it..Laptop for email and internet (No windows!!). Thats all I care about..


----------



## Gardenlover

tbeltrans said:


> People often tend to think of themselves and their needs, and express that accordingly.  I find myself reminding folks here that there are many people in these forums with a variety of needs and circumstances.  I suppose it is a bit like a "poke in the eye with a stick" to tell others here who use something you don't think much of, that their respective choices are stupid, outmoded, non-sensical, or whatever.  As for me personally, I make my own choices and have been working in technology enough to know when somebody is just spewing nonsense.  However, there are those here who are sensitive about their respective situations, such as in this case, some having poor eyesight and needing a large monitor, or not being able to afford tossing a perfectly usable desktop in favor of this week's trendy technology.
> 
> Tony


Seems a bit like you're baiting me to continue the conversation @tbeltrans. Okay, I'll bite, as I'm never one to back down from my ideologies. Technology changes - how many people still use slide rules?

My grandpa, a carpenter, used to criticize the use of a calculator or any computer - saying if you can't figure it out with a tape measure and a ball of string you just were not worth you salt. A ball of string is cheaper, easier to handle, and comfortable. But it doesn't mean it's still the best tool to use. Adapt or die.

Your turn, be nice or I'll have to release the flying monkeys.


----------



## tbeltrans

Gardenlover said:


> Seems a bit like you're baiting me to continue the conversation @tbeltrans. Okay, I'll bite, as I'm never one to back down from my ideologies. Technology changes - how many people still use slide rules?
> 
> My grandpa, a carpenter, used to criticize the use of a calculator or any computer - saying if you can't figure it out with a tape measure and a ball of string you just were not worth you salt. A ball of string is cheaper, easier to handle, and comfortable. But it doesn't mean it's still the best tool to use. Adapt or die.
> 
> Your turn, be nice or I'll have to release the flying monkeys.


My point was, quite simply, that we can express our likes and dislikes without expressing negativity about what other people choose.

Tony


----------



## Gardenlover

tbeltrans said:


> My point was, quite simply, that we can express our likes and dislikes without expressing negativity about what other people choose.
> 
> Tony


I love that mindset, now to work on making it my own.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gardenlover said:


> A desktop is bulky and a waste of space IMO. A laptop, or even a good phone, can do everything a big ugly desktop can do. *Desktop lovers may as well be washing their clothes on a rock in the river.*


Both dear husband and myself love our desktop. Nothing beats the sound of the speakers we have, so listening to music is a dream, and when we're done doing whatever it is that we're doing on the desktop, we can remove ourselves from the office and go about doing whatever it is that we want to do outside of internet based things.

Laptops, my husband has one for his work, he hates it, I hate it, he also has a smartphone, and again, he hates it and I hate it. The screen is small, the sound sucks, and I loathe pressing teeny, weeny, tiny buttons. Dear husband and I also loathe the idea of having to pack an electronic device around with us everywhere we go.

For me, the biggest part of my hatred towards smartphones, is how oblivious everyone seems to have gotten in relation to using them... their noses stuck in them every minute of every hour of the day, texting at stoplights and while driving, and venturing across busy streets on a red (no walk light), because people are so wrapped in their own little world replying to calls and texts. It's pathetic.

My husband has a little over a year before he retires, and he said the first thing he's going to do is shed his smartphone. No more smartphone... no more laptop. That tells me everything I need to know about both smartphones and laptops.

We're old-fashioned folk, and we know many other old-fashioned folk that aren't interested in entertaining portable internet and telephone. When we leave our home, we leave behind any/all attachment to both internet and telephone... it's called freedom. What a freeing feeling it is to be tied to no such devices when we're out for a Sunday drive or observing wildlife on a field day outing.

So as for washing clothes on a rock in the river, dear husband and I will gladly continue to do our washing the old-fashioned way, because as far as I'm concerned, it's a far more superior option than joining the ranks of those who have allowed their electronic devices to take-over and rule their world.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Sometimes I think that subconsciously I have a desire to drive my wife bonkers, she is somewhat tech handicapped.  I've used Linux since early in the 21st Century.  She refuses to use anything besides Win 10 and Chrome, I have disdain for both.  I told her on our last laptop purchase for her /w Win 10 OS, that I no longer do windows (I'm still forced to help in emergencies).  I'm trying to forget or clear my mind of the hassle to keep up with what Google or Microsoft are doing. 

I bought myself a mini CPU (6X6 inch footprint desktop) with Linux OS installed has 4 USB ports, 2 HDMI ports and 64 GB storage.  Later installed a bluetooth KB/mouse/headphones and connected it to our big screen Sony TV via HDMI.  I installed an Amazon Firestick app on my smartphone.  I put all cables, components,,,etc in the TV stand and can now sit in my easy chair with my headphones, KB and mouse on my side table and watch either 400+ HD movies, DVDs, streaming (Netflix/Prime) and surf the web at leisure without moving to far unless it's a bathroom break or snack.

My wife's laptop has an icon installed so our Engineer grandson can remote in from 700 miles away to solve her Win 10 problems.


----------



## Nathan

ManjaroKDE said:


> I bought myself a mini CPU (6X6 inch footprint desktop) with Linux


Store bought?  What /model?    I have a 42" TV for my treadmill and elliptical, currently have an old HP media center PC running Debian.   Netflix working OK except the closed captioning flickers, I suspect the graphics card is a little weak for modern websites.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Nathan said:


> Store bought?  What /model?    I have a 42" TV for my treadmill and elliptical, currently have an old HP media center PC running Debian.   Netflix working OK except the closed captioning flickers, I suspect the graphics card is a little weak for modern websites.


https://www.amazon.com/MintBox-Mini-2-MBM2-Pro/dp/B07DW6W831
I bought directly from Mint I saved $50 needed only a 64 GB storage since I have a 2 TB external HD with all my movies installed.   Also mine came with 2 HDMI ports (newer version) than shown.  The 4 USB ports is an installed 3.0 USB hub I had previously purchased for my laptop.  Came with serial port cable if needed, but I found the HDMI worked fine.


----------



## Nathan

ManjaroKDE said:


> https://www.amazon.com/MintBox-Mini-2-MBM2-Pro/dp/B07DW6W831
> I bought directly from Mint I saved $50 needed only a 64 GB storage since I have a 2 TB external HD with all my movies installed.


That is nice!   I was thinking of getting an old Mac Mini and putting Linux on it,  Mac always provides great graphic hardware with their machines.


----------



## Gardenlover

ManjaroKDE said:


> Sometimes I think that subconsciously I have a desire to drive my wife bonkers, she is somewhat tech handicapped.  I've used Linux since early in the 21st Century.  She refuses to use anything besides Win 10 and Chrome, I have disdain for both.  I told her on our last laptop purchase for her /w Win 10 OS, that I no longer do windows (I'm still forced to help in emergencies).  I'm trying to forget or clear my mind of the hassle to keep up with what Google or Microsoft are doing.
> 
> I bought myself a mini CPU (6X6 inch footprint desktop) with Linux OS installed has 4 USB ports, 2 HDMI ports and 64 GB storage.  Later installed a bluetooth KB/mouse/headphones and connected it to our big screen Sony TV via HDMI.  I installed an Amazon Firestick app on my smartphone.  I put all cables, components,,,etc in the TV stand and can now sit in my easy chair with my headphones, KB and mouse on my side table and watch either 400+ HD movies, DVDs, streaming (Netflix/Prime) and surf the web at leisure without moving to far unless it's a bathroom break or snack.
> 
> My wife's laptop has an icon installed so our Engineer grandson can remote in from 700 miles away to solve her Win 10 problems.


Sounds a bit like a raspberry pi.


----------



## Happy Joe

While I realize that some folks prefer a laptop or even a mac, they are not for me.  Upgradeability is important to me.
I really appreciate a full sized keyboard, a large screen (increasing in importance as I get ever more antique).
Case size and portability are completely unimportant, to me... the separate desktop powering the entertainment center is 'way more handy than carrying a laptop or tablet around, IMO (I have very briefly considered getting a laptop or tablet to use as a fancy remote control for the entertainment center... not really worth the effort as long as I can get handheld remote controls (for the computer).

As far as smart phones; got one; promptly disabled most apps and the internet connection as potential security concerns...IT'S A PHONE, it needs to be able to let me talk to remote people, which it is only marginally good for.  (I also keep assorted music on it and its obsolete brethren; for camping (Bluetooth speaker connection); kind of important where there is no cell or WiFi coverage - the best locations, IMO).

I say; use whatever option you prefer; Its best for you!

Enjoy!


----------



## ProTruckDriver

I finally got my HP Desktop up and running Windows 10. I use it for running and testing beta security software.
My 27 inch iMac is still faster than ever. I use that for my main computer, no beta testing on this one. Nice large screen and I don't need my glasses to see it. 
I do own a Toshiba Laptop that's about 10 years old. Still runs good with Windows 10. I hardly use it.


----------



## Happy Joe

The case on this machine is from an old H/P desktop; basically stripped of everything but the USB sockets and DVD drive; replaced everything with better pieces/parts transplanted the old internals to a different case for use as a backup computer... still running W7.
That was several years ago (not even sure, now, if this machine has a 4 or a 6 core processor.
I did clone the old drive to a larger one, last spring, because it was too small & I need more space. ... I, also, wanted to keep the W7 updates from Microsoft.

Enjoy!


----------



## Camper6

When all is said and done.  It's the keyboard that makes all the difference in comfort and usage.

Mine is detached.  It's huge.  I touch type.  I can't do that with those tiny keyboards with the keys so close together.


----------

